# The Fantastic Link that I want all my friends to see and Enjoy



## surapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Dear Friends
I just happend to see this Link, And Love so much, and Want to share with you.

"These wonderful photographs by Elena Shumilova plunge the viewer into a beautiful world that revolves around two boys and their adorable dog, cat, duckling and rabbit friends."


http://themetapicture.com/these-pictures-are-what-dreams-are-made-of/

Enjoy
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Apr 5, 2014)

Greatings, Surapon!

Your right! Awesome link. I would like to know what settings she used.

Regards, Eric


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Mr. Surapon

Thanks for sharing this link. Beautiful images.


----------



## surapon (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks , and Glad that you like this Link, Dear Eric and Mr. Click.
I wish I can take this kind of Photos before I die----May be Heavy Post Processing too ( ???)
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 5, 2014)

Her pictures are superb. Inevitably there is much pp work but that has always been an integral part of photography. 

You can see more of her work and others in a similar 'dreamy vein' on www.500px although I think it should be called 500pp


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2014)

WOW!! Those images ARE FANTASTIC *SURAPON*!

Thank you for sharing! I think I could (hopefully) learn a lot from observing those pictures. Very nice, very moving.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Apr 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks , and Glad that you like this Link, Dear Eric and Mr. Click.
> I wish I can take this kind of Photos before I die----May be Heavy Post Processing too ( ???)
> Have a great weekend, Sir.
> Surapon



You are a wonderful gentleman I'm proud to know you here on this forum.


----------



## BL (Apr 6, 2014)

Those are amazing images. The PP is more noticeable than I would like at times, but shots like this... just make me smile.







Thanks Surapon!


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 6, 2014)

EricFiskCGD said:


> Your right! Awesome link. I would like to know what settings she used.


If you click through the pictures on flickr, you can see gear she used and settings:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/10949174803/


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2014)

Her work has been linked to before here on CR.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=302.msg357729#msg357729


----------



## surapon (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks you, Sir, Dear friends.
Glad that you like this link, and Thanks for your response.
Yes, We all learn from the Unique photographers around the world, which including all of our friends in This CR. too.
Have a great weeks ahead.
Surapon


----------

